# Vizsla and asthma



## kmsdoglover (Jan 11, 2014)

I would love to hear from anyone who can provide some insight into how people they have know with asthma do with the breed. My husband has asthma and my family desperately wants a dog. My brothers have Vizslas and my husband has been able to tolerate them very well. I have also spoken to some others recently who report good experiences with asthma suffers. Any comments or experiences anyone can share would be greatly appreciated. Looking forward to hearing from Vizsla lovers.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We have a v and brother in law (with severe asthma) has no problems. He also has a border collie.. And my coworker who also has asthma has a pit bull mix and a gsd --? Asthma or allergies?


----------

